# Paddle Cats



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

It's gonna be tough with ZelGear dominating the market...

Usually I've seen this sort of boat called a "pack cat" or "Fat Cat". Paddle cats are frameless, like the Shredder or Sabertooth.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Can I see some pics of it being used. I can't figure out how you'd ride it, is it a one man boat?


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

*Jacks plastic makes them*

Jacks plastic welding makes many types of single man cats intended to be paddled with a kayak style paddle. They are not that popular on the runs I do around here, because they are more rigging, and less maneuverable than a standard inflatable kayak. They are great for multicast trips when you need to haul a bunch of gear.


----------



## RiverRatRafts (Apr 25, 2016)

I bought my 1st Paddle Cat back around 2003. It was used, and built by Sotar. They are extremely maneuverable, more stable in the whitewater than IV's. People have taken them down the lower Rogue (class 4's & 5's) with nothing but good things to say. I myself stay on the middle Rogue (2's & 3's).


----------

